# Up to 1000 Points With No FoC



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

What ridiculously themed list could you come up with if you had absolutely no restriction from the FoC or Codex? Goodbye, 0-1 unit cap or silly "what, only three?" Heavy Support options. For Tau would you take 1k points of Broadsides, IG a wall of AV14 tanks? The rest of the rules apply, ie. 50% reserve limit, nothing on the table at the end of a turn you're dead sort of thing. What would you do with your army at the 500, 750 or 1000 point level (or all of those points, if you've got that much time on your hands)?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Coteaz

Warrior Acolyte x5
Warrior Acolyte x5

Techmarine
Techmarine

Psyrifleman Dreadnought
Psyrifleman Dreadnought
Psyrifleman Dreadnought
Psyrifleman Dreadnought
Psyrifleman Dreadnought

995 points.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

250 warrior acolytes.... just because


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Xabre said:


> Coteaz
> 
> Warrior Acolyte x5
> Warrior Acolyte x5
> ...





CattleBruiser said:


> 250 warrior acolytes.... just because


This is what I'm talking about, right here.

I would take 100 Death Company marines and laugh all game as I roll the dice.


----------



## w0lfgang7 (Feb 10, 2013)

Battle of the HQs!

ELDAR

Karandras
Illic with U. Long Rifle
Autarch with jetbike, banshee mask, mantle, and laser lance


GREY KNIGHTS
Grand Master with psybolt, mastercrafted sword and storm bolter, 3 servo skulls
Dreadknight with heavy incinerator, great sword, and teleporter


1000 points exactly.

Karandras and the Autarch play in the opponents backfield. Illic takes out whoever he wants. The grand master lurks in the general vicinity of Illic to mash up whoever may come that direction. The Dreadknight (scoring or whatever grand strategy is best for the scenario) deepstrikes and/or generally sets up shop in the mid field.


----------



## w0lfgang7 (Feb 10, 2013)

CattleBruiser said:


> 250 warrior acolytes.... just because



awesome!


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

For 1000 points I would take 11 Annihilation Barges, or 76 warriors


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

76 warriors would be beefy. Quite the undead zombie robot horde!!


----------

